

If you want to be rich, first stop being so frightened - jaspertheghost
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/article1084093.ece
You’ll be suggesting next that it will improve my sex life.<p>People who grow rich almost always improve their sex life. More people want to have sex with them. That’s just the way human beings work. Money is power. Power is an aphrodisiac. Money did not make me happy. But it definitely improved my sex life.
======
callmeed
Get the book, it's great

